# Bowers CM ? Advice welcome....



## HTGeek7 (Mar 20, 2012)

So recently picked up the smaller CM Bowers Center Channel speaker and it is amazing for it's size. My question to everyone is, which tower speaker will be a better choice.....CM8 or CM9. I understand that the 9's have a better sound field due to the bigger drivers of course, but will they be too much for the smaller center channel. Keep in mind, I do alot of 2 channel stereo with music and vinyl. But for the home theater portion, will they be too much for sound in relation to the small center channel??


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

HTGeek7 said:


> So recently picked up the smaller CM Bowers Center Channel speaker and it is amazing for it's size. My question to everyone is, which tower speaker will be a better choice.....CM8 or CM9. I understand that the 9's have a better sound field due to the bigger drivers of course, but will they be too much for the smaller center channel. Keep in mind, I do alot of 2 channel stereo with music and vinyl. But for the home theater portion, will they be too much for sound in relation to the small center channel??


Hello,
While I am a huge advocate for getting the best CC possible due to its importance with HT, when 2 Channel is a major factor go for whatever model you sounds best to you. Whether it is the CM8 or 9, the CC is from the same Series. Regardless of which, the CC is going to handle a lions share of 5.1 information and often the Mains are not nearly as involved anyway.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Get the CM8 and a subwoofer with the money you saved over the CM9. If you already have a sub, get another for room smoothing bass.


----------



## ChopShop1 (Oct 8, 2010)

I have got to agree with JJ and with tesseract on the sub. If music is the main use, I would purchase whichever you prefer for 2 channel. That said, in my opinion, either will need a sub. I have listened to the CM on many occasions (both models) and find that they just don't dig very deep.


----------

